
Layer: the open communications layer for the internet - williamle8300
https://layer.com/
======
contingencies
Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh. If you want to be the _anything_ of the internet, other
than laughing stock, then at least make your page function without javascript.

------
samspenc
Sounds great - will we see web app / browser support? Looks promising!

------
andresdouglas
Called

------
AsymetricCom
offers what tcp/ip can't - webscale cloud

